# Memoirs of a Solitary Man



## HorseDragon (Dec 6, 2017)

*[removed by author]*


----------



## Jack of all trades (Dec 7, 2017)

Wow! Tough childhood. It's always a shame when parents use their children to punish each other, because the children suffer far more than either parent.

This was captivating enough that I forgot to look for SPaG errors. I think this was told well, and look forward to more.


----------



## SueC (Dec 7, 2017)

HorseDragon, very compelling and brave. This was well written and I couldn't detect any problems. I only saw this one word missing.



> By that time I *had *long hair and wore what were called 'Beatle boots' - another gift from my father.



There were still sweet times in the early sixties, and I can relate to what you describe. Children still had a chance to be children then. The trauma you experienced in the latter sixties, I think, is particularly captured in the music of that time, and when I speak of it, I like to reference "Go Ask Alice," as the template of those days, although there are many others that reflect the loss of the simple life left behind. I can imagine your disillusionment with your parents, your trust issues, your heartache, which I'm sure was more than a little impacted by the changing mores of those times as well.

In the fifties and sixties, however, there lurked behind the walls of civility and respect that it was known for, a definite dark side. I'm not really sure what it stemmed from, (WWII?) but whatever it was, the pain of those memories can last a life time. I count myself as a member of that group, and can well relate to your comment, "That trauma, in one form or another, has never left me; no matter how hard I’ve tried to escape it." Super job, HorseDragon!


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 8, 2017)

Very well written.  You do a great job of tying in the music of the time with your story, that lets the reader really identify with you.  Music tends to trigger our memories and our feelings for a time and place.  It can be good and it can be bad. 

A tough childhood means you have an appreciation for the simple things, and probably take very little for granted.  I would love to hear the story of of how it affected you as an adult and the vows you made to yourself to make sure it was never repeated. 

I am a firm believer that adversity creates character, something tells me you have some to spare.  Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing an important part of who you are with us...Bob


----------



## HorseDragon (Dec 9, 2017)

I generally try not to reply directly to critiques because I believe they all stand with their own sovereignty - each representing a peephole into the person and the mind that is behind them. Well, other than thanking or expressly saying 'thank you'. Usually there is not much else to say.

But in this case, and because this is a rather personal narrative of a part of my life, I want to especially thank each of you for reading and taking the time to express you reaction to it, and your pearls of experience and wisdom.

_ Thank you all very much._


----------



## Birb (Dec 9, 2017)

Now, I'm going to start this off by saying...wow dude...that's really rough. 

I am also not good with talking about that stuff soo.....

Anyways, it was written very well. Thanks for sharing your story with us


----------

